# Crystalwort, Riccia Fluitans



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

This stuff has to be tied down to something like moss right? Cool stuff nonetheless.


----------



## livefishfoodandplants (Jan 22, 2014)

Menace said:


> This stuff has to be tied down to something like moss right? Cool stuff nonetheless.


No it can be left to float! It's pretty cool stuff!

It will survive floating or tied down.


----------

